# HVAC Overlays



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

hey guys, i found some HVAC overlays for my b14 200sx se-r. i asked if they had a bunch b/c i know im not the only one who wants em, if NEbody wants em post up maybe we can get a group buy going or something. or get liuspeed to set it up


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm definitely interested, good lookin out -- keep me posted on that..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

are these the overlays that glow (like the old nis-knacks ones) or are they just a colored overlay?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i think it glows i'll find out.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*...*

"This auction is for a set of white hvac overlays for the 95-99 Nissan Sentra / 200SX. They are a great looking addition to any interior and each set of vinyl overlays comes with complete instructions for installation. Thanks for looking and good luck!! 

I accept money orders or paypal (confirmed shipping address only!!). Item is custom made per order. Please ask any questions before you bid. Shipping is $5 and I will combine on other auctions."


i'm going to be SERIOUSLY pissed if this is nothin but a vinyl sticker...it'd better light up damit


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

You can buy white HVAC overlays at a lot of places online for our cars. From the auction description, they do not light up like the Nis-Knacks ones.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yea... those are the ones from importintelligence.com


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*[email protected]$~*

u mean i paid 30 bucks for some vinyl POS?! !#@$%%! where can u get the nis knacks ones...maybe i'll buy them whenever i have another precious 30 bucks...man thats a days work of picking up golf balls for me...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Import intelligence sells the overlays for $10.


White, that is!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well the nisnacks glowing ones arent found anywhere and 30 dollars probably wouldnt cut it... I wouldnt let mine go for a penny less than 100 (simply due to laws of supply and demand)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they all go dad though thats why I want another set or two...
damn I wish I knew how to fix it


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

yea i could see em going for 100...there are so few left. its true, supply and demand and all


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks for getting my hopes up tickwomp hehe, j/k!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

heh, sorry, i might as well enjoy my 30 dollar shiz...when i get it maybe i'll get in some pics, you guys can see how it looks  I WANT THE NIS KNACKS ONE!!! Damn Ebay and their cheap stuff~!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*awww what the*

got those stupid overlays, guess what, they're nuttin but vinyl POS stickers. they don't even fit perfectly, and yes i put them on exactly as i could...crap doesn't stick well, it doesn't light up...!#$%!. seriously, what a rip, 30 bucks for a damn sticker? and i thought they were nis knacks..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, I would have contacted the seller to see if they were really what you wanted - the indiglo kind. $30 for a piece of cut vinyl, while expensive, is not outrageous.

But don't feel so bad - I paid for a gauge cluster, SE-R sway bars and SE-R brakes from a reasonably reputable seller and got a broken cluster, sway bars that are missing their bushings, and damaged calipers with ancient rotors. Internet business is a PITA.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

import itellagence sells those same ones for $10...
I wish nis-knacks would open up for 1 day ...

I know richard has allot of hvacs sitting in the garage...
If I take a trip over there I will be sure to pay him a visit


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

he needs to have a garage sale then!!


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

personally, i was looking at the same thing for my b13. i assumed, for the price, that they were just vinyl. i got to thinking about it later that day, and, if a fella wanted to put the time into it, he could make them for a hell of a lot less than what that guy was asking. jmo.


----------

